# how do you prevent stolen gear?



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

we'll how do you preveent gettin your gear stolen


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

don't leve your gear whre u can't see it. don't leave your gear in tha back of your truck


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

reelrebel18 said:


> we'll how do you preveent gettin your gear stolen


Maybe yall aint seen my *as Cdawg calls it* The Lions Cage  Its locks everything up inculding your rods, if'n ya want a pic PM me with your email and I will send ya the pics and I am working on a rod lock for standard fishing racks.
Not only am I good looken but I got smarts too  OK stop your laughen now


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Keep It Light*

Travel light. Take everything with you when you leave the car. Don't leave anything behind.  I know it is easier said than done, but it pays to plan ahead from home just what you really need to take. If you cannot do that, then try to park so that you can watch your vehicle while fishing. Other than that, good luck


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Most fishing rods are that a stolen are "Snatch and Grab Jobs", the crooks are not going to work real hard. Use a cable bike lock through a eyebolt on the rack and go over your reel post. If you play around with it you can get a pretty good rig for under $10.00.
Keep in mind you won't stop a determined thef, but they can't just grab a rod a take off.


----------



## Rod Crafter (Feb 8, 2005)

This won’t stop a dirt bag, but if you take some digital photos of your equipment it may help in the recovery. I posted some photos on a surf forum when I got ripped off while in Montauk. Two of my customs Lami’s were spotted not far away a few days later and I got them returned by a great fellow fisherman.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Maybe yall aint seen my *as Cdawg calls it* The Lions Cage  Its locks everything up inculding your rods, if'n ya want a pic PM me with your email and I will send ya the pics and I am working on a rod lock for standard fishing racks.
> Not only am I good looken but I got smarts too  OK stop your laughen now




Lemme see that cage of death...maybe I should get one and put some electrical shock cable to em......Ole....Clyde(Hat80) would be interested in seeing that cage of death


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i have 3 simple solutions

3
5
7


hah seriously though, what do you guys do on the pier when you're fishing alone and yah gotta run to the end to take a leak or get a bite to eat? i usually just ask the guy next to me if he could keep an eye on my rods...with the incentive of "if i get a bite reel 'em in for me", but sometimes you don't have the option of people next to you, or the guy next to you isn't what you'd consider trust-worthy. especially at lesner, i hate gettin' down there by myself and then right after i get rigged up and lines out i realize i gotta piss like a race horse. any ideas?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Chee! StillSkatin*

I forgot about that!  Yeah ! I get nervous about making trip to the restroom. Usually I am lucky because most of the times the restroom is within sight from my fishing setup. If I am real nervous, I just keep glancing back. However, I don't dally around in the restroom


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nsearch PM me your Email address and I will send ya and yea I already sent Hat the pic and I am guessing my pogo stick rod holder is still holdn up *it ought to if I can stand on that sucker like a pogo stick in the dirt*  Hey Skaten just tell everyone not to look while ya wizz off the end of the pier


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I have my initials on my tackle box, cooler and gear bag. I used a yellow junk yard marker and marked my stuff several times. the idea is to leave a thief guessing what else is marked.

Most of my rod tips are painted white, which helps with visibility at night, prevent snap-offs in the truck and makes the rod visibily different from most others.

I carry my favorite rod with me to the bathroom.

Also, make a buddy on the pier who you can trade watching choirs with.

I use a cable and lock in the truck bed for stuff I am not fishing with.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I feesh around some purdy shady characters  ,so I reel all my sheet in,load it on the cart,haul it ta the crapper(keepin tha door open so I can watch it),mosey back out,see whos snuk in my spot,eyeball em,bait up,nuzzle in,throw and iffn I dont zing-pow,tha wait is on    ....the R


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Get a little engraver to mark your reels. Try to put some identifying marks on your rods, perhaps some fingernail polish to write your name and last 4 of your social. Don't put your home address b/c sometimes a thief may drive out to your property and scope what else they can steal. Digital pictures are also handy to keep and give to police or fishing forums like this so people can keep an eye out for them.

All of these precautions keep an honest man honest. Most thefts are opportunity thefts out in the public. If your stuff is locked down or difficult to nab in a quick swipe, most thieves won't mess with it. Using the buddy system always helps out when you fish too. It's a good idea to make friends out there when you see the regular faces.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Lock it in your truck with a big, bad dawg.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Glock


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Go to pac-safe.com and look at the pacsafe 120 or the pacsafe 140. It's like a big metal mesh net that you can pack your stuff in. It has a metal draw cord that you can tighten up and loop around a pole or pier rail and lock up. I use it when I go to the pier and it has given me peace-of-mind when I have to hit the head. It's not cheap(mine was $65.00) but it would be even more expensive if I had to by my gear all over again. I got mine over the net from mountainsports.com, but the pac-safe site may be a better source for answers to your questions. I hope this helps you. I always hated leving my stuff unattended. Most people wouldn't bother other peoples' gear, but all it takes is one crooked creep to ruin a trip.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

reelrebel18 said:


> we'll how do you preveent gettin your gear stolen


Rebel, I guess nobody has asked, but what did you have stolen, and from where?

CFT


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

nothing yet but have heard whoroor stories about people getting customs and such stolen


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well now that i think of it i did have some one steal my 8' old salt cast net this summer at lynhaven some dude picked it up and walked off while i was on the bar luckilly i found him and i was havin a good day or he would of have been beat up


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I've told my story here before about losing a pretty good saltwater tacklebox on the Cape Henlopen Pier in Delaware.

The worst part was losing my $200 prescription glasses that I left in the box, while I wore my prescription sunglasses to fish with.

I had to drive home in the dark with my sunglasses on which was better than the alternative ... not being able to see 5-feet in front of me.

I would love to have some sort of car alarm hooked up to my box with some line and about 5-feet of slack so they could walk off a bit with it before all heck broke loose.

WAA! WAA! ATTENTION [email protected]$$, ATTENTION [email protected]$$ -- YOU ARE STEALING JACK ACE'S TACKLE BOX -- WAA! WAA! -- THIS TACKLEBOX WILL SELF DESTRUCT IN 5-SECONDS

Am I showing my rightward leanings?

TIE THEM UP AND THROW THEM OVERBOARD

Jake Ace


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

had to windows broken for my inspection sticker...at a shop...said it was not his problem...so watch out if you drop off the night before...was on harrisons one day and been talking to this guy(first time i had met him)...3-4 hrs later i went to the head and asked him to keep and eye on my stuff...reeled everything in(never leave it out)...whan i was walking back i pass this kid(18-19) with a very unique rod(mine)...he denided it...said it was his...i just told himthat everytime i showed him my mark i would hit him...he ran on the first one...glock works good to...i always take to many rods...just don't leave the good ones in the wagon...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i had a bum trying to sell me stuff he found around rudee that night...i mean he brought everything to me...sinkers, plastics, dried up squid... he kept insisting that's what i needed to catch big fish. i told him i didn't have any money on me, but being the nice guy that i am, gave the guy a beer and a cigarette... he starts walking off so i left my stuff near the bench and headed back down to the rocks with my filet knife and bait bucket...5 minutes later something whizzes past my head and splashes in the water next to me...i turn around to see the bastard standing over my tackle box... this guy just picked up a bag of 4oz. sinkers out of my box and chucked them at me. i dropped my rod, grabbed the knife and asked the guy what the *(&^ his problem was... he just kept laughing and said something to me in spanish...until he saw the knife in my hand...i guess the "oh shiat!" instinct kicked in and he ran off. from that point on, when fishing next to shady characters, i always make sure they see that sharp filet knife next to me.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*well yeah I got one or a couple....*

1. if you feel like you can't trust the people thier, then don't fish thier, you won't enjoy it, that's why I liked Grandview alot, the locals were nice and we all looked out for each other,  like th MIFA!!!

2. When I fished down a Fort monroe, I would think it quite a bit, that's the biggest reason I don't fish thier too much, I just kepped my stuff close, also the crowd normally had older/ cheeper rods, so mine sorta' stuck out so I could keep an eye on it

3. I also use them clothes" thingys, them really light wire thingys that has plastic coating, I use them to keep my rods attached to the pier in case of a ray, amybe you could use them too...  

AND IF ALL ELSE FAILS....  

4..... If all else fails, just call me, I'll let my presentce been known- I'm 6'-4.5" and 270 lbs. hey any one wanna give you a hard time, I got it covered


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I'm 6'-4.5" and 270 lbs. hey any one wanna give you a hard time, I got it covered


I'd hate to see you angry. I'm gonna bookmark this post in case I ever need some backup.

But I still got my .40 cal. just in case you're busy.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I have the Thule castaway, it locks you rods in a protective case with the reels attached. It mounts to the roof of your car, all my rods are personalized with my name, that also reduces their value to someone else.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jeffs got the right idea!HA


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hmmm,

Thule rack = $150.
HK .40 USP = $750.
Assault and battery = a night or more depending on the severity of the injuries. Possible loss of job. Possible loss of virginity, again.
Homeowner's Insurance Policy = Priceless



By far, locking your truck or car up and stowing your gear when you are by yourself seems the be a reasonable action of choice. Do yourself a favor and take precautions against theft in the most simplest manner. It could be just catching up with a friend to go fish. Easy way to have security that doesn't cost you anything. Well, maybe bragging rights if they catch more or bigger fish than you.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

My only suggestion would be to 'Never steal anything yourself' because if you have, 'You've got it coming'. Just knowing that the knuckle dragging low life fool has it coming 10 fold is at least some small satisfaction. And He knows he has it coming!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

DYHARD you got it right brother. God sees everything goin on...

JohnnyLEO, your LE and paid 750 for an HK? JUNK. i hope it was at least a p2000 compact in 40... 750 yikes! what department is issuing HK now besides James City 


neil


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Chest Packs and Vests*

 When fishing somewhere where I have to wade, I wear my gear. 
TC


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

dyhard's right...karma is a biatch. 

TC you gotta watch it at Lesner... some people see stuff on the beach and assume it's abandoned or washed up if you're not around it. i've had people walk off with my cast net, throw away my bait, pull up my crab traps, etc.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Fargin Bastages!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

NTKG,

I'm LE, but don't work with any local force. I'm Coast Guard and we only use Beretta M9 9mm as pistols. A lot of people think that those things shoot bad, but I don't know, I've never had any situation to use it operationally. Only place that I've had to use them are at the range and have my expert pistol medal. I guess they shoot good. If I had to use something on a boat, and at close quarters, it would be the scattergun off the hip. It's not in a holster and already out. We're changing from the Remington M11 to Benelli's M4 which I think ROCKS being there's no need to pump, however, I'm going to miss that racking sound. Thanks to movies, that's more than enough to mean business if someone crosses the line.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Thou shall not steal on pier*

By MLADEN RUDMAN, Daily News Sports Columnist 

Brother, you have sinned and there's no redemption for the crime.

Whoever you are, you broke the First Commandment of the Rudman Holy Book of Fishing - Thou shall not steal another man's fishing gear.

The theft occurred on Veterans Day near the tip of the Okaloosa Island Fishing Pier.

To the one who did it:

May your lines always snarl.

May your lures never take a hit.

May you know the sting of a hook through the ear.

You, sir, are a bad man because you not only stole from a friend, you stole from a fellow angler.

Do you fail to understand the way fishing from a pier is supposed to work?

Most anglers who head for a pier bring along two, three and sometimes more rods.

Generally, each is equipped to serve a function.

One for catching bait.

One for tinkering with feisty fish such as Spanish mackerel or bluefish and the last fitted to take on bruisers such as blackfin tuna or big king mackerel.

Never, never should a pier fisherman have to worry about leaving his gear unattended.

It's common for an angler to pick up the bait rod and run halfway down the pier to pluck cigar minnows from the water while leaving the rest of his stuff behind.

And, when he returns, he should never have to get that "what happened to my other rod?" look on his face.

Fishing from a pier is based on a code of honor among anglers.

The code exists so fishermen can focus on catching fish without worrying about whether they'll have the gear to do it if they move from their base of operation.

Violate the code and you violate a man's right to enjoy himself, not to mention the fact that you've also become a criminal.

While we're at it, let's review the Fishing Holy Book's other commandments:


Thou shall not reveal the location of honey holes provided by the anglers who discovered them.

Thou shall not envy another man's boat.

Thou shall not keep more fish than can be eaten in one sitting.

Thou shall keep fishing gear in good shape to prevent line breaks and other kinds of pollution.

Thou shall not cast at a fish too large to handle.

Thou shall not chum.

Thou shall be patient with anglers who are just beginning and help them.

Thou shall be an ambassador for the sport, happily answering questions posed by those unlucky souls who don't fish.

Thou shall clean up after thyself.

Thou shall know fishing regulations and measure the length of a fish when in doubt it's a keeper.

Thou shall understand there's no such thing as a junk fish and that all fish must be treated with respect.
Thief, if you desire to repent for stealing another man's rod and reel Nov. 11 contact me. I can return the gear to your victim.

The number is below.


----------

